# Apron Chain for JD spreader



## Moopsie2000 (Jul 30, 2015)

I have an old ground driven JD spreader, I think it is an L. I broke the chain and one cross piece. Any one have parts out there?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Get a hold of lazyd. He has been helping guys out with spreader parts for some time now.
http://www.tractorforum.com/f162/ground-drive-manure-spreader-parts-18841/


----------

